# An Idea for a DIY Filter.



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a Fluval 1 Plus and a TopFin Power 30 filter. For the Topfin, I'm thinking of making my own filter, maybe for the Fluval as well. 
What I was thinking about doing is taking the frame from the Biofilter that I have in now, take a sock for wet/dry filters, and fill it with carbon chips, put it in, then put some ceramic filter media behind the "new" filter itself, maybe something that would polish the water. Does anyone have any ideas that would improve this?
For the Fluval, I could put in a sponge that will go up as high as the intake slates, then put some carbon or ceramic to fill the rest of it up. The slats only go up about an inch and a half, the filter itself isn't that tall.

Also, if anyone has done this before and had good results, I'd appreciate some tips on products you used.


----------



## FishySuzy (Jun 22, 2009)

Le Reserved for Mah Pictures of the thing


----------

